# Neuer Fernseher



## boyclar (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

erstens ich war mir nicht sicher ob man auch für Fernseher hier fragen darf/kann.

Falls ja:

Ich suche einen mind. 40" (am liebsten 46") großen fernseher er sollte gute reaktionszeit haben und der input lagg sollte sehr gering sein. Er sollte auch Full HD ready sein.
Marke ist mir egal solange er gut ist. 3d muss er nicht können. Sollte mind. 2 Hdmi eingänge besitzen und 1 dvi (kein muss aber wäre nett).
Der Preis sollte max. 800€ sein, falls das zu wenig ist wäre ich auch über Ratschläge nach oben offen (sparen kann man ja ).

Mfg Boyclar


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2012)

FullHD haben alle Modelle in der Größe, da muss man schon extra suchen, um ein altes Modell mit geringerer Auflösung zu finden 

SPeziell nach DVI suchen ist etwas schwierig, aber: es gibt bis zu 90 Modelle bis 800€ in 46 Zoll, und fast 80 haben DREI mal HDMI, und HDMI+DVI sind ja zueinander kompatibel, Du brauchst also nur einen Adapter, wenn Du nen PC per DVIAusgang an HDMI anschließen willst. Hier ist mal eine Liste dieser Modelle: LCD-TV im Preisvergleich - PCGames  du könntest da zB noch nach maximal 15ms Reaktionszeit filtern, wobei das allein nicht die Sache mit dem InputLag beschreibt... aber: INputLag kann man idR verhindern, indem man einen PC/Game-Modus aktiviert, den an sich jeder LCD hat. So 100% für Games sind LCD-TVs aber halt - wenn man sie mit Gaming-Monitoren vergleich - nicht gedacht. ICH merke an meinem Sony-LCD aber keine Verzögerung, wenn ich im Gamemodus spiele.

Was für TV empfängst Du denn? Kabel oder SAT? Das wäre ja auch wichtig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2012)

Also an Anschlüssen wird bei den meisten Fernsehern heutzutage kaum gespart. Allein mein Sony hat 4 (!) HDMI-Anschlüsse, dazu 2 USB-Anschlüsse und noch mehr Möglichkeiten, aber DVI ist eher selten.

Was auch wichtig wäre: Brauchst du den ganzen Multimedia-Kram, wie USB-Aufnahme-Funktion, CI+-Card-Schacht und so weiter ? Wenn nicht, kommst du noch günstiger weg, da kannst du locker 100 bis 200 Euro sparen.


----------



## boyclar (26. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Antworten, ich brauche dieses multimedia blablabla nicht, empfangen tu ich über kabel (ist das schlecht?) kann auch ne sxchüssel holen... (bin ahnungslos in dem gebiet :/)

Bin mal auf der Arbeit schaue heute abend wieder rein, danke.


----------



## Kaesewurst (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo!

Hab hier eine Kurzliste von Fernsehern gesehen (unten auf der Seite), wo auch welche dabei sind, die nicht so viel Schnickschnack haben, aber dafür schon bei 500€ anfangen. Ist jetzt allerdings eine Shop-Seite, da liegt das Informationsinteresse naturgemäß zumindest nicht ausschließlich auf sachlicher Information... Aber immerhin ist kein Grützen-Gerät für übetrieben viel Geld dabei


----------



## Vordack (26. Oktober 2012)

LG Ultra Definition: 84-Zoll-TV mit 4K jetzt erh


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> LG Ultra Definition: 84-Zoll-TV mit 4K jetzt erh


 Wenn es 4K-Filme / -Konsolenspiele gäbe, vielleicht eine feine Sache, aber ansonsten hat man dort auch nur daumengroße HD-Pixel. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2012)

Bei KabelTV sollte der TV halt DVB-C haben, damit Du auch ohne Zusatzreceiver digitales TV schauen kannst.

Ich würd den hier vorschlagen, einer der best-bewertesten Modelle bis 800€, der hat DVB-C und auch DVB-S, falls doch mal SAT angeschafft wird: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B007H72840/


----------



## karin29 (28. Januar 2013)

Hi

Ich bin ja eher für einen externen Sat Receiver, habe auch einen im LG integriert und da lässt sich dann meines Wissens kein Beamer anschließen, weil Signal Ausgang nicht da ist, also bei mir funktioniert es nicht.


----------

